# Lymphoma? help..



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

My golden lucky is 14 and has been through so much. He's had 4 tumors removed since the age of 8 which were all mast cell. He had the last one removed about a month ago, then he ended up having vestibular from an ear infection not even a week after coming home from surgery, and ended up being hospitalized for a week. And most recently this past Monday we brought him to the vets because we thought he had and eye or ear infection possibly, the vet told us all of his lymph nodes are enlarged and he said he most likely has lymphoma and doesn't have a lot of time left. He prescribed him prednisone and sent us on our way. My question is how can he diagnose him without testing him? I don't even know what to do,he's had such a horrible past 2 months with all of this happening all at once.


----------



## SBennett36 (Nov 10, 2011)

Honestly, I personally would get a second opinion. I don't have any experience with lymphoma in canines but I do have experience with cancer (hemangiosarcoma) in canines. From what I understand a simple blood test will show whether or not the dog has lymphoma. It sounds like poor Lucky has had a rough couple of months. I truly hope that things take a turn for the better for your golden boy! I too have nursed a golden through many surgeries and know how stressful it is. I will keep you guys in my thoughts and let me know how Lucky is doing.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

SBennett36 said:


> Honestly, I personally would get a second opinion. I don't have any experience with lymphoma in canines but I do have experience with cancer (hemangiosarcoma) in canines. From what I understand a simple blood test will show whether or not the dog has lymphoma. It sounds like poor Lucky has had a rough couple of months. I truly hope that things take a turn for the better for your golden boy! I too have nursed a golden through many surgeries and know how stressful it is. I will keep you guys in my thoughts and let me know how Lucky is doing.


Thank you! Yes it's so stressful I feel like I'm on the verge of a mental breakdown. I've been thinking about bringing him for a second opinion but I'm tapped out of money, spending almost $3000 in the past month and a half at the vets, I feel so guilty.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

My thought and prayers are with you and Lucky. I would also get a second opinion.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Golden&Yorkie said:


> My thought and prayers are with you and Lucky. I would also get a second opinion.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for so much not good happening with your Lucky. Sending healing thoughts and prayers his way. Hope the nodes swelling will go down soon and he feels better. I know you will do best for him what you can with what you have.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lymphoma took my previous golden from me. Such a terrible disease. I hope you have some quality time left with your pup.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very sorry for so much not good happening with your Lucky. Sending healing thoughts and prayers his way. Hope the nodes swelling will go down soon and he feels better. I know you will do best for him what you can with what you have.


Thank you so much, it means a lot.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Lymphoma took my previous golden from me. Such a terrible disease. I hope you have some quality time left with your pup.


Thank you, and I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm trying to fill his days with all the stuff he loves but it's getting really hard for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenLucky*

Praying for Lucky and for you!


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Praying for Lucky and for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Lucky is having good days. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## LauraKuykendall (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I have been there and I know it is so hard. Sending prayers and good thoughts! Hugs!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I hope Lucky is having good days. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


Thank you! He seems like he's still happy he's just sleeping a lot and has been breathing heavy/fast, which I called the vet to ask if it's from his meds but they blew me off twice and never called back.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

LauraKuykendall said:


> I'm so sorry. I have been there and I know it is so hard. Sending prayers and good thoughts! Hugs!! Keep us posted.


Thank you I appreciate it, and I will!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> Thank you! He seems like he's still happy he's just sleeping a lot and has been breathing heavy/fast, which I called the vet to ask if it's from his meds but they blew me off twice and never called back.


Sorry about the vet not answering your calls. I am praying for your Lucky.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenLucky*

GoldenLucky

I would call them back and say you need someone to listen to you and that your dog is breathing heavy and fast and he has lymphoma, and ask what you can do to help him. Sometimes if they are in pain or having trouble breathing, they can breathe heavy and fast.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sorry about the vet not answering your calls. I am praying for your Lucky.


Thank you. I just can't believe how someone could be like that, your the vet so give me advice, but no response. I'm thinking about calling another vet hospital lucky was in a while ago and just talking to them.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenLucky
> 
> I would call them back and say you need someone to listen to you and that your dog is breathing heavy and fast and he has lymphoma, and ask what you can do to help him. Sometimes if they are in pain or having trouble breathing, they can breathe heavy and fast.


That's what I'm afraid of, I don't want him to be in pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for sweet Lucky boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

How is Lucky doing? Praying for him and you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I think i would try to see another vet. Sending prayers and good thoughts for your Lucky.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> How is Lucky doing? Praying for him and you.


The same right now, he's still eating and drinking, he was playing outside yesterday in the grass, we wre playing ball. The thing that concerns me is his heavy breathing and the grunting he makes when he sits down.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

3 goldens said:


> I think i would try to see another vet. Sending prayers and good thoughts for your Lucky.


Thank you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of Lucky and praying.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Lucky's having a really good morning today


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad to hear Lucky's day has started well. My thoughts and prayers are with you, may you have many more fetch sessions!


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> So glad to hear Lucky's day has started well. My thoughts and prayers are with you, may you have many more fetch sessions!


Thank you!


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Lucky went swimming yesterday and probably will go today. He doesn't have a lot of energy and tires easily, which I think has a lot to do with the prednisone, but he still really enjoys swimming. He has been falling a lot more lately though.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Lucky can go swimming these days. God bless you for taking him there. I hope you have a good week.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Lucky is refusing to eat his dry food, but is still eating his wet food, cookies, begging for human food still, etc. Hes done this before, stopped eating his food and I've had to go out and buy a new kind. Im not going to be overly concerned yet because he is still eating, just not the dry food.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am glad Lucky can go swimming these days. God bless you for taking him there. I hope you have a good week.


It's his favorite thing to do, do as long as he still wants to I will keep taking him. Thank you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is good Lucky is eating his wet food. You try to stay positive as much as you can. I know it is hard but you do not want to bring negative energy around. Think how lucky you two are to have each other. Sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It is good Lucky is eating his wet food. You try to stay positive as much as you can. I know it is hard but you do not want to bring negative energy around. Think how lucky you two are to have each other. Sending positive vibes and prayers.


I'm trying to stay positive but you're right it is hard to. I don't want him to feel any bad energy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

PRAYING for Lucky and you!


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> PRAYING for Lucky and you!


Thank you!


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Luck still isn't eating his dry food, he has been losing a lot of muscle weight, he looks like he's aged years practically overnight. He's been pretty quiet today, so when it cools down later I will bring him on a ride and maybe get him an ice cream. He just doesn't look happy. Today defiantly hasn't been a good today, hopefully tomorrow will be better. It's so back and forth, one minute he looks great and back to his old self like you wouldn't even think he was sick, and then the next day he looks miserable. It's so heartbreaking, I almost wish I didn't have to watch.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope tomorrow is better day for Lucky. Sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Lucky did so great today he's been sitting up all day and has been constantly playing with his ball and everything. He was even eating some of his dry food. Thank the lord for today being a good day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for every next day to be as good as today.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Reading posts on here I'm guessing the prednisone was suppose to temporarily bring down the lymph nodes, which it never did for lucky. The ones in his throat are getting enormous and I'm really nervous about them blocking his airway.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Prednisone yes is suppose to bring down the swelling in his lymph nodes, albeit temporarily. If the steroids aren't helping much the lymph nodes do tend to get bigger. That may be why he has trouble eating. What dosage is he on? How often? Did you ever talk to your vet about it? I know they weren't being much help. Sorry your poor dog is going through it. It really is not fun seeing them to down hill.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Prednisone yes is suppose to bring down the swelling in his lymph nodes, albeit temporarily. If the steroids aren't helping much the lymph nodes do tend to get bigger. That may be why he has trouble eating. What dosage is he on? How often? Did you ever talk to your vet about it? I know they weren't being much help. Sorry your poor dog is going through it. It really is not fun seeing them to down hill.


I don't know the dosage off hand but he takes 2 pills in the morning and 2 at night. I have talked to them about it recently I told them the prednisone ne'er seemed to help period but they just brushed me off again saying there is nothing else for them to do. Thank you though I appreciate it. Yes it's really horrible to watch.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I would suggest if you can afford go for second opinion. I was at the same position 14 months ago, spent thousands, trusted the vet, my Buddy was gone and after all the tests, blood work, x-rays the vet could not point on what was it. I will never forgive myself why I did not seek second opinion. Everything happened very fast and I had the most recommended vet in our city from very different sources, we where with him for 4 years, he was our third vet but I should not stop searching.
I am very sorry, all I can do is to pray for sweet Lucky and you.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and Lucky. I hope you have a good day.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I would suggest if you can afford go for second opinion. I was at the same position 14 months ago, spent thousands, trusted the vet, my Buddy was gone and after all the tests, blood work, x-rays the vet could not point on what was it. I will never forgive myself why I did not seek second opinion. Everything happened very fast and I had the most recommended vet in our city from very different sources, we where with him for 4 years, he was our third vet but I should not stop searching.
> I am very sorry, all I can do is to pray for sweet Lucky and you.


I'm so sorry for your loss and for that happening to you. I really wish I could afford a second opinion but I still owe the vet were at now over $700 and I don't make a lot of money. I feel horrible for even saying that but its true.

Thank you for thinking of us though it's very kind.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

*Laura* said:


> Thinking of you and Lucky. I hope you have a good day.


Thank you very much for thinking of us! I appreciate it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky, I am so sorry I mentioned that, it was very unthoughtful. Do not feel bad, you are doing the best what you can for your lucky Lucky. He is so lucky to have you. I am very sorry. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Goldenlucky, I am so sorry I mentioned that, it was very unthoughtful. Do not feel bad, you are doing the best what you can for your lucky Lucky. He is so lucky to have you. I am very sorry. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


No don't be sorry!, it wasn't unthoughtful. I appreciate your opinions and I really appreciate having the support of all of you on here.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Luckys not doing well. He barely ate breakfast and has refused eating anything since then, although he did beg for my dinner and I gave him a piece of garlic bread. He can't get up on his own anymore and is now having trouble walking. He looks so sad.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry. I hope he bounces back and feels better soon. Sending healing vibes and prayers. Lit a candle for sweet Lucky.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenLucky*

GoldenLucky

My heart goes out to you-I've been there with my Smooch - she didn't want to eat and was having trouble breathing. I took her to the vet and he said he wouldn't let me take her home because she was in pain. Smooch was a few months away from being 12 years old, we think, we had rescued her. We couldn't let her suffer.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Lucky is gone. Late last night we all decided we couldn't watch him suffer one more night. I feel like my heart was ripped out of my chest. After 14 years how am I never going to see him again? Hes been around 3/4 of my life, I got him when I was 6 years old. I cannot think far back enough to a time not having him. He was my rock, my secret keeper, and much more but above all he was my best friend. We grew up together but he grew old on me and I had to let him go. The house feels so empty, i don't think I will ever feel comfortable in here again. I can't even sit out in the living room without him being here. I miss him so much, it happened so fast. I know he will always be watching down on me. I want to thank you all for the support and well wishes you gave me over this short period of time, it meant a lot. I don't know if I'm going to return to this website, atleast for a long time. It hurts too much.

I have to believe I did the right thing and that wherever he is right now he is happy and healthy and painfree. It's us who will suffer now.

I love you so much Lucky and I'm going to miss you forever. I will never ever forget you. You'll always be my best friend. I'm so sorry. I wish you were still here. I don't know how I'm going to go on without you.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Goldenlucky.... so sorry for your loss.... he is running and playing ...you will see him again... stay with the group ... we all can help you heal ....strength in numbers !


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am deeply sorry to read you had to let Lucky go, very sorry. I know it hurts a lot, but please stay with us, talk about your boy, show us his photos, tell us his stories. It helps a lot to be around those who understand.
Play hard, run free, sleep softly sweet Lucky, you will always be remembered.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

another bump


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

mac'sdad said:


> another bump


Thanks mac'sdad. People are so afraid to read these threads, but there are so many hurting here who really need our support and prayers.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the kind words, it means so much to me. I would like that, to post pictures of Lucky up here. It means a lot that you guys cared about him on here.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure all of the Goldens who have crossed the bridge before are showiny Lucky all the best spots to run and play.

My heart goes out to you...


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

i'm so sorry for your loss... please stay with us and celebrate your boy's life through stories, pictures and such... he is in a better place now, and like you said, pain free.

will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words, it means so much to me. I would like that, to post pictures of Lucky up here. It means a lot that you guys cared about him on here.


We would love to see the pictures of your sweet Lucky. He was lucky he had you and you are lucky you had him. You are so young, you lost your childhood friend, one you grew up with it takes time to heal but if you are with people who understand and you feel free to speak about your dog on the way many in the outside world would not get it, it helps a lot. I am looking forward to read the stories about lucky Lucky.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your special Lucky. It's so hard to say good bye and my heart goes out to you. I would love to see pictures and read about your special memories.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are some recent pictures of Lucky. These were all taken in the past 3 months.


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

What a sweet boy. Thank you for sharing your memories of him with us. Connecting with folks who know exactly what you're going through, down to literally understanding that churning in your stomach, spinning of your mind, and aching of your heart is invaluable. I'm glad I've finally spoken up here to get the support I need through a terrifying time. 

Keep sharing, smile when you feel it across your lips, cry when the tears come, and be thankful for the love you will feel for a lifetime. Thinking of you and your pup.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

I really didn't think I could continue coming on here after losing Lucky, but you were all right. This website is a huge support system for me, and comforts me. I don't know many people in real life who understand how I feel right now, but on here many of you do.

Thank you for taking the time out to come on my post it means a lot!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful boy Lucky was. I'm very sorry for your loss. Saying goodbye is such a hard thing to do. I hope before too long thinking of your sweet boy and all the special memories you have of him can bring some comfort to you instead of sadness


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting pictures, your Lucky was beautiful. Looking at his eyes I can see how a gentle soul he was. I am glad you are back, we are here for each other, we are golden family. Nobody could understand better than those who experience the loss of the best friend. It takes time to feel better but that time sure will come. This is a quite from book I am reading:
Do not seek to "not be sad", during this time of loss. Sadness is one of the heart's ways of honoring another. So too is happiness. You honor the soul of your beloved one, by feeling your sadness fully now. And you will honor the soul of your beloved, by feeling happiness fully too, when the day and time comes, as it surely will.
Thinking of you at this time of sadness.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenLucky*

GoldenLucky

I am so very sorry about Lucky, but I know that he is at peaced and with my Smooch and Snobear, at the Rainbow Bridge, where they will wait for us.
So many of us find such comfort here in the Rainbow Bridge section.
What a beautiful boy Lucky is!


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you for posting pictures, your Lucky was beautiful. Looking at his eyes I can see how a gentle soul he was. I am glad you are back, we are here for each other, we are golden family. Nobody could understand better than those who experience the loss of the best friend. It takes time to feel better but that time sure will come. This is a quite from book I am reading:
> Do not seek to "not be sad", during this time of loss. Sadness is one of the heart's ways of honoring another. So too is happiness. You honor the soul of your beloved one, by feeling your sadness fully now. And you will honor the soul of your beloved, by feeling happiness fully too, when the day and time comes, as it surely will.
> Thinking of you at this time of sadness.


That is a beautiful quote, thank you for posting it. Yes he really was. He was always so nice and calm all the time and great with everyone. We always use to say that we hope nobody ever broke in our house because Lucky would greet them at the door with his tail wagging.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenLucky
> 
> I am so very sorry about Lucky, but I know that he is at peaced and with my Smooch and Snobear, at the Rainbow Bridge, where they will wait for us.
> So many of us find such comfort here in the Rainbow Bridge section.
> What a beautiful boy Lucky is!


I've been taking about making a little post for Lucky in that section. That's the only thing that gets me through the day an makes me feel a little better, is that knowing he is not hurting anymore and probably running around playing like a puppy with yours and all the others right now.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

In one hour it will have been a week since I lost Lucky, and it feels like a million years since he's been gone. I've had his pictures turned down in my room since last Thursday because I couldn't take it to look at them, but im ready now.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

I am just reading this thread now, I am so very sorry you lost your baby, he really was handsome and lived a good long life with you ( though it's never long enough, isn't it?)

Run free at the Rainbow Bridge Lucky. Hugs, Olga


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> I am just reading this thread now, I am so very sorry you lost your baby, he really was handsome and lived a good long life with you ( though it's never long enough, isn't it?)
> 
> Run free at the Rainbow Bridge Lucky. Hugs, Olga


No it isn't, a thousand years wouldn't be enough. But I was lucky in having him as long as I did, I know some people lose their's as puppies even. 

Thank you though I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> In one hour it will have been a week since I lost Lucky, and it feels like a million years since he's been gone. I've had his pictures turned down in my room since last Thursday because I couldn't take it to look at them, but im ready now.


Happy to read you are slowly feeling better. I have my Buddy's picture in the kitchen window, it was pushed back for awhile, now it is at the front so every time when I look thru the window or wash dishes I tell him how much I love him.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Just came upon Lucky's story. Bless you! Over Thanksgiving I lost my heart dog... and it took him very fast... Truth is, it was probably the most difficult loss I have dealt with (feel bad for saying that when I have lost people in life). Another truth... It doesn't go away, it gets a little easier but I still weep. I have opened my heart to a new friend but I still find myself talking about Chopper and thinking of Chopper more then I even thought was possible or normal. My your heart find comfort! Take comfort in knowing you gave Lucky an awesome, long, happy life! And to give them the ultimate gift when they're hurting to go on... We do right by them their whole life and we see them through it all, good or bad! RIP sweet Lucky!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ChoppersMom*

ChoppersMom

I agree so much with what you said,"we do right by them their whole lives and see them through it all, good and bad."

GoldenLucky

I agree 1000 years would not be enough. I think of my Smooch and Snobear everyday, but my Tucker and Tonka are helping me get through it.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy to read you are slowly feeling better. I have my Buddy's picture in the kitchen window, it was pushed back for awhile, now it is at the front so every time when I look thru the window or wash dishes I tell him how much I love him.


Its so sad to have to look at pictures and not just be able to turn around and see them in person. There are so many pictures of him all over the house he's everywheres.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Just came upon Lucky's story. Bless you! Over Thanksgiving I lost my heart dog... and it took him very fast... Truth is, it was probably the most difficult loss I have dealt with (feel bad for saying that when I have lost people in life). Another truth... It doesn't go away, it gets a little easier but I still weep. I have opened my heart to a new friend but I still find myself talking about Chopper and thinking of Chopper more then I even thought was possible or normal. My your heart find comfort! Take comfort in knowing you gave Lucky an awesome, long, happy life! And to give them the ultimate gift when they're hurting to go on... We do right by them their whole life and we see them through it all, good or bad! RIP sweet Lucky!


I agree with you, losing him was harder then losing anybody else my whole life, person or animal. Losing somebody you wake up to everyday for 14 years is really hard to deal with. I feel like I can never own another dog again, I can't even think about that right now.

You're so right, we always do right by them good or bad.
Thank you so much! Really.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> ChoppersMom
> 
> I agree so much with what you said,"we do right by them their whole lives and see them through it all, good and bad."
> 
> ...


So true. We just have to know we will get to see them again someday.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> Its so sad to have to look at pictures and not just be able to turn around and see them in person. There are so many pictures of him all over the house he's everywheres.


I know it would be great to turn around and see them.
Sometimes I feel his presence, I just cant see him.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I know it would be great to turn around and see them.
> Sometimes I feel his presence, I just cant see him.


So true. Sometimes when I'm making food or looking thru the cabinets I can almost feel him watching me saying feed me!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> So true. Sometimes when I'm making food or looking thru the cabinets I can almost feel him watching me saying feed me!


I know how you feel, I am so glad you are with us talking about your Lucky. He was so lucky he had you and I know you feel the same way about him.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I know how you feel, I am so glad you are with us talking about your Lucky. He was so lucky he had you and I know you feel the same way about him.


Yes I really do. I enjoy talking with you guys.

My neighbor just came over, she is getting a golden puppy soon, I don't really know how I feel about that yet. The pup is going to be hard to look at. But she has a friend that she said if we choose a picture of Lucky, her friend is a painter and will paint a picture of Lucky for us. Im excited about that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

That would be wonderful if she painted a picture of Lucky!!
Smooch and Snobear used to always lay in the kitchen and watch me at the sink, now my Tucker and Tonka do.
Be sure you cuddle your friends puppy-Lucky would want you to.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> That would be wonderful if she painted a picture of Lucky!!
> Smooch and Snobear used to always lay in the kitchen and watch me at the sink, now my Tucker and Tonka do.
> Be sure you cuddle your friends puppy-Lucky would want you to.


Im very excited, now I just have to decide which picture out of the hundreds I have of him.

Aww. Lucky use to watch everything I did too, always keeping an eye on us 

I know he would, he would have been all over that puppy himself if he was still here. He loved everyone.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> Yes I really do. I enjoy talking with you guys.
> 
> My neighbor just came over, she is getting a golden puppy soon, I don't really know how I feel about that yet. The pup is going to be hard to look at. But she has a friend that she said if we choose a picture of Lucky, her friend is a painter and will paint a picture of Lucky for us. Im excited about that.


That's great to have a painting of Lucky. I would love to do that too.
Couple years ago my Buddy was very sick, we were very close to lose him. My husband went on a trip and came back with a beautiful painting of a golden puppy. It hangs on the bedroom's wall on my side. When I lost my Buddy I could not look at the painting but didn't want to upset my family taking it down so I started sleeping turned away from painting. Actually it was two days ago I looked at this painting for the first time after 14 months.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> That's great to have a painting of Lucky. I would love to do that too.
> Couple years ago my Buddy was very sick, we were very close to lose him. My husband went on a trip and came back with a beautiful painting of a golden puppy. It hangs on the bedroom's wall on my side. When I lost my Buddy I could not look at the painting but didn't want to upset my family taking it down so I started sleeping turned away from painting. Actually it was two days ago I looked at this painting for the first time after 14 months.


That's how I felt when I had his pictures turned down in my bedroom, I couldn't do it anywheres else in the house so I had to keep looking away from them. Now I can look but it makes me really sad.

It's great you finally looked at it! Especially after 14 months.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*



Goldenlucky said:


> Im very excited, now I just have to decide which picture out of the hundreds I have of him.
> 
> Aww. Lucky use to watch everything I did too, always keeping an eye on us
> 
> I know he would, he would have been all over that puppy himself if he was still here. He loved everyone.


It will be wonderful to have Lucky's picture painted! I'm sure he would have been all over your friend's puppy, too!!


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> It will be wonderful to have Lucky's picture painted! I'm sure he would have been all over your friend's puppy, too!!


Yes definantly. He was a big lover & softy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope you had a good day today. I had one of those days. Did not have such a hard cry for very, very long time. Well, tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I hope you had a good day today. I had one of those days. Did not have such a hard cry for very, very long time. Well, tomorrow is a new day.


It is. They wouldn't want us to be sad. It really bothers them when we're upset.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> It is. They wouldn't want us to be sad. It really bothers them when we're upset.


Yes, they were able to pick up all our feelings, I am sure they want us to be happy.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Yes, they were able to pick up all our feelings, I am sure they want us to be happy.


I think they would want that more than anything.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love your signature picture, such a sweetheart. I hope it is getting easier little bit for you. Do you have any other dogs?


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Love your signature picture, such a sweetheart. I hope it is getting easier little bit for you. Do you have any other dogs?


Thank you, yes he was. No I don't just a cat, who thinks he is a dog literally. He thought Lucky was his older brother. He has so many of Lucky!s personality traits and he does things where he acts just like Lucky that reminds me of him so much.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> Thank you, yes he was. No I don't just a cat, who thinks he is a dog literally. He thought Lucky was his older brother. He has so many of Lucky!s personality traits and he does things where he acts just like Lucky that reminds me of him so much.


I love the cats with dog's personalities. I am sure he misses sweet Lucky too. At least you have each other.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenLucky*

GoldenLucky

When I lost my Snobear, it seemed that Smooch took on some of his characteristics and when we lost Smooch, our Samoyed, Tonka, took on some of Smooch's characteristics. Isn't that something!
I love Lucky's picture in your signature!!


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I love the cats with dog's personalities. I am sure he misses sweet Lucky too. At least you have each other.


I've never seen a cat like that before, he literally is a mini Lucky. So in a way I still feel like I have a little piece of him with me.

I feel so bad for him though because I know he misses him, last night he was laying on Lucky's rug smelling it for 20 mins.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenLucky
> 
> When I lost my Snobear, it seemed that Smooch took on some of his characteristics and when we lost Smooch, our Samoyed, Tonka, took on some of Smooch's characteristics. Isn't that something!
> I love Lucky's picture in your signature!!


It really is something! Strange creatures they are! Haha.
Really though, im glad that he's like that though, it makes me feel better seeing random little things that Lucky did all the time.

Thank you so much! It's one of the last "healthy" pictures I have of Lucky, before everything started happening. It's how I want to always remember him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> I've never seen a cat like that before, he literally is a mini Lucky. So in a way I still feel like I have a little piece of him with me.
> 
> I feel so bad for him though because I know he misses him, last night he was laying on Lucky's rug smelling it for 20 mins.


It is good to have someone around who share the same feelings. You will help each other with healing.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It is good to have someone around who share the same feelings. You will help each other with healing.


I sure hope so. I'm not looking forward to Sept. when hes going to be home all day by himself. He's never been alone he always had Luck home with him all day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Are you going back to school? You have whole month to share, and never know what could happen in meantime. Maybe, just maybe somebody will show up in desperate need for love...


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Are you going back to school? You have whole month to share, and never know what could happen in meantime. Maybe, just maybe somebody will show up in desperate need for love...


No im not in school, I work. But my mom is a bus aide so she get summers off, so right now she is home but come Sept nobody will be home all day.


It could happen, thats how I got this cat.

I'm really not interested in a dog though, maybe farther down the road I can re think about it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> ...I'm really not interested in a dog though, maybe farther down the road I can re think about it.


I know, it took me a year to make a move. I am not sure I would do it if it wouldn't be for my husband and my daughter.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I know, it took me a year to make a move. I am not sure I would do it if it wouldn't be for my husband and my daughter.


I just cannot picture having another dog in the house. And on top of it, I don't want to have to go through losing another one. It's too hard.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Goldenlucky said:


> I just cannot picture having another dog in the house. And on top of it, I don't want to have to go through losing another one. It's too hard.


But there are so many dogs out there that need the love you have to give and I know when I lost Hali to cancer in Feb. we were going to wait until summer when my daughter was home from college to get another dog, the plan was to rescue a "red" male golden. In March, on the 31st, I was able to get a dog pulled from the shelter the day before her euth. date. She was going to rescue in NY from a shelter in KY where she had been an owner surrender. I was a "pitstop" on her transport to rescue for a week and she never left. 
Mollie is a female Anatolian shepherd, not exactly the plan but I wouldn't trade her for the world. Also, my cat MJ believed that Hali was his mother as we adopted him at about 8 weeks. He was lost after she passed but now he has a new sister and they chase each other and wrestle. 
Think about it. I know I couldn't deal with the "shadows" after either of my dogs crossed. The house just felt too empty.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Hali's Mom said:


> But there are so many dogs out there that need the love you have to give and I know when I lost Hali to cancer in Feb. we were going to wait until summer when my daughter was home from college to get another dog, the plan was to rescue a "red" male golden. In March, on the 31st, I was able to get a dog pulled from the shelter the day before her euth. date. She was going to rescue in NY from a shelter in KY where she had been an owner surrender. I was a "pitstop" on her transport to rescue for a week and she never left.
> Mollie is a female Anatolian shepherd, not exactly the plan but I wouldn't trade her for the world. Also, my cat MJ believed that Hali was his mother as we adopted him at about 8 weeks. He was lost after she passed but now he has a new sister and they chase each other and wrestle.
> Think about it. I know I couldn't deal with the "shadows" after either of my dogs crossed. The house just felt too empty.


That's such a great thing you did! And it's great that they get along. I can't imagine having another one, maybe in the future. And if I did I don't know of I could get another golden, too much resemblance to Lucky.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> That's such a great thing you did! And it's great that they get along. I can't imagine having another one, maybe in the future. And if I did I don't know of I could get another golden, too much resemblance to Lucky.


When time is right Lucky will help you to bring another dog in your life. I know I have long way to go but I can't imagine any other but golden on my side.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> When time is right Lucky will help you to bring another dog in your life. I know I have long way to go but I can't imagine any other but golden on my side.


Hopefully I can get to where you are some day. Golden's are a great breed, the best actually


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> Hopefully I can get to where you are some day. Golden's are a great breed, the best actually


I pray you get there, but faster than me. I really do not want anyone to take so long. Not having a golden is missing a lot.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I pray you get there, but faster than me. I really do not want anyone to take so long. Not having a golden is missing a lot.


Very true. A house isnt a home without having one. Especially after having one being there for such a long period of time.

I still get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom and look down the hall expecting him to be there. I can't believe it's been a month.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> Very true. A house isnt a home without having one. Especially after having one being there for such a long period of time.
> 
> I still get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom and look down the hall expecting him to be there. I can't believe it's been a month.


You do not be surprised that sometimes you will feel like you sow him there, just for tiny bit of a second. I am sorry it is sad one month anniversary day today.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just saw this thread. I'm so sorry you're going through this heartache. Many of us, including me, have been through it - more than once. 

It hurts so bad because you love so much. That love will always be ...

We adopted 3 golden rescues in a row after our first went to the Bridge. Never a regret. They needed the love and we needed them too. They were all different, never replacements. All are special to us. 



> We just have to know we will get to see them again someday.


People who have had near death experiences all say there are dogs in heaven. You'll see your boy again. He's free of pain and having a really fun time.

And will never be forgotten


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and I understand the pain you are going through, having lost two goldens to cancer myself. It will get easier and the beautiful memories of your furbaby will be with you forever!


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> You do not be surprised that sometimes you will feel like you sow him there, just for tiny bit of a second. I am sorry it is sad one month anniversary day today.


Sometimes when I glance out of the corner of my eye towards his spot it's like I almost see him sitting there, it sounds really crazy saying that but it's true.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

dborgers said:


> I just saw this thread. I'm so sorry you're going through this heartache. Many of us, including me, have been through it - more than once.
> 
> It hurts so bad because you love so much. That love will always be ...
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting that. I love picturing him running around up in the sky with the energy of a puppy.
That's really great of you for rescuing them.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> I am so sorry for your loss and I understand the pain you are going through, having lost two goldens to cancer myself. It will get easier and the beautiful memories of your furbaby will be with you forever!


Sorry for your loss as well, and thank you for posting. Definantly, I think about him almost 24/7.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Do you guys believe in signs? Like your golden sending you a message or letting you know in some way that they are okay?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Goldenlucky said:


> Do you guys believe in signs? Like your golden sending you a message or letting you know in some way that they are okay?


Definitely! Hope that Lucky has sent you a little sign


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Definitely! Hope that Lucky has sent you a little sign


The craziest thing happened. We had a night light out in ten kitchen by Luckys water bowl so he could see where he was walking at night his last few weeks and he hated the light e would always wedge his head under the table or around the corner so he didn't have to look at it

The night we had to put him down, when we all came back home we were just sitting in the living room and the night light just blew and went out.

I firmly believe it was Lucky sending a message letting us know he is ok.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldenlucky said:


> The craziest thing happened. We had a night light out in ten kitchen by Luckys water bowl so he could see where he was walking at night his last few weeks and he hated the light e would always wedge his head under the table or around the corner so he didn't have to look at it
> 
> The night we had to put him down, when we all came back home we were just sitting in the living room and the night light just blew and went out.
> 
> I firmly believe it was Lucky sending a message letting us know he is ok.


Yes it is definitively sign from Lucky, I am so glad he sent you one.
You can read in this thread about beautiful signs we got from our loved ones.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/88371-signs.html


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Goldenlucky,

I just read your whole thread - exactly similar situation here. You are not alone. I know your sad, how much you miss and love your special boy. 

It is nice that you are in this forum. Here, I find lots of resources and support. People in this forum has been very helpful and supportive. 

Remember to take care yourself and tell us what any other beautiful signs Lucky sent you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Yes it is definitively sign from Lucky, I am so glad he sent you one.
> You can read in this thread about beautiful signs we got from our loved ones.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/88371-signs.html


Thank you for posting that link. I'm bawling like a baby but it makes me happy reading everyone's stories.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

love never dies said:


> Hi Goldenlucky,
> 
> I just read your whole thread - exactly similar situation here. You are not alone. I know your sad, how much you miss and love your special boy.
> 
> ...


Everyone on this forum has been very great and helpful, I wish I would have found it under better circumstances though.
Thank you very much, I am trying to.

Definantly will keep you all posted.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your Lucky sent this song to you this morning. It is my Buddy's song too.






​


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Your Lucky sent this song to you this morning. It is my Buddy's song too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that song it's beautiful. They actually play this at my work all the time, now when I hear it you gave me a reason to smile.


----------

